# E-Verteiler oder Schaltschrank



## smoe (26 Dezember 2005)

Für die Installationen in Häusern werden üblicherweise E-Verteiler genommen. Die Geräte zum Einbau haben alle eine genormte Bauform. Die Verdrahtung hängt im Innenraum mehr oder weniger lose herum. Wenn die Abdeckungen zu sind dann ist „außen hui, innen pfui“.
Wenn ich aber eine zentrale Steuerung einbauen will habe ich ein Problem. Die Steuerung passt nicht in die Rahmen. Selbst bei Logo, Easy,.. nimmt die Verdrahtung derart zu, das mir die lose Verlegung gar nicht gefällt.
In industriellen Schaltschränken passen Steuerungen, Klemmleisten, Relais, und Kabelschächte schön hinein. Nur was wird das EVU und der E-Meister sagen wenn ich den Stromzähler, LS Schalter,... auf die Montageplatte schraube? (z.T. mit Hutschiene) Die Verdrahtungsschächte sorgen zwar für ein sauberes Bild, aber die Drähte und Anschlüsse sind ja zu sehen. Wäre etwas ungewöhnlich und gefährlich für einen „Sicherungskasten“ im Haus.
Wie wird so was gelöst?

smoe


----------



## knabi (27 Dezember 2005)

Das kommt auf den Schrank an. Ein Zählerschrank nach TAB besteht im Normalfall aus einem Zählerteil und einem Verteiler, der 3- oder 6-reihig ist. An dem Zählerteil kann man nix ändern, der ist halt so etwa 900x250x220mm groß. Der Verteilerteil hat die gleiche Größe und bietet durch die Tiefe von 200mm auch Platz für nicht E-Verteilerfähige Geräte. Wenn Du z.B. eine SIMATIC einbauen willst, nimmst Du die Hutschienen heraus und hast am Boden Platz für Rackschiene und auch Verdrahtungskanal. Oben kommt dann eine Blindabdeckung drauf, fertig. Bei Bedarf nimmt man eben einen breiteren Zählerschrank, also z.B. mit 12-reihigem Verteilerfeld.

Schwierig wirds erst bei zentralen Zählerplätzen, z.B. bei Eigentumswohnungen, da dort wirklich nur Kleinverteiler in den Wohnungen sind. Allerdings wird dort der Bedarf an Leittechnik auch eher gering sein.

Und übrigens: Auch ein "Normaler" Elektroverteiler kann bei abgenommenen Abdeckungen gut aussehen, wenn er fachgerecht verdrahtet wurde. Leider ist das zugegebenerweise die Ausnahme...


----------



## smoe (29 Dezember 2005)

Für Zähler und Vorzählerteil muss es wohl ein Standard E-Verteiler sein. Nur dieser lässt sich richtig plombieren. Die SPS sollte auch in einen normalen Veteiler rein. Industrie Schaltschränke passen einfach optisch nicht ins Eigenheim. Bei breiteren E-Verteilern lassen sich auch Schächte einbaun. Somit ist auch innen ein wenig Ordnung. Die Steuerung will ich nicht hinter den Deckeln verschwinden lassen. Nur welche SPS passt mit den Abdeckungen der Verteiler zusammen??  
Logo (Siemens) und Easy (Möller) und ähnliche haben die richtige Bauform. Bei der PS4 von Möller bin ich mir nicht sicher. Was gibt es noch?


----------



## HDD (29 Dezember 2005)

Hallo smoe,
warum kompinierst du nicht einen Zählerschrank mit Zählerfeld und Verteilerfeld und Montageplatte für die SPS. Sowas gibt es z.B. von Hager.
www.hager.de unter Unviers Z.


MFG
HDD


----------



## Anonymous (5 Januar 2006)

Hallo Smoe

Mit der Zählung auf einer Montageplatte stehen deine Karten wohl wirklich nicht gut. Weil das EVU im Privathaushalt wohl auf die TAB bestehen wird. Wobei es durchaus möglich wäre. Müsstest mal anfragen. Wenn du Drei Zählerfelder mit Schiebebolzen vorsiehst. In eines der drei kommt dein Zähler, in eines ggf. ein Rundsteuerempfänger und eines wird Reserve. Bei diesen Betriebsmitteln wird der Klemmdeckel verblomt, ist also schon mal manipulationssicher. Dann hätten wir also nur noch die Zählervorssicherung. Entweder du findest da ein Wein Bauteil das Verblomt weden kann oder du arbeitest mit einer abdeckung. Rückzuck gemacht vier abstandsbolzen Plexiglasscheibe verschraubt mit Kreuzlochschrauben und neben jeder Schraube ein 2mm Loch. Da du an keine Klemmschraube mehr kommst ohne eine Blombe zu lösen kannst du diese Drahte dann auch mit den Anderen in einen Kanal legen. So hab ich das im Prinzip schon Bei Industriezählungen gesehen.Die graße frage ist jetzt *macht dein EVU das mit?* Das musst du vorher mal abklären.
Deine bedenken ob das zu gefährlich. Deine LS-Schalter sind wohl Fingersicher, wenn du sie Sorgfältig verdrahtest, sind sie es immernoch. Sollte nicht gefährlicher sein als ein Schaltschrank in der Industrie.

Ich hoffe der Vorschlag bringt dich evtl. ein wenig weiter. Wär schön wenn du uns auf dem laufenden halten könntest.


----------

